# Certificates of Coverage



## andromi (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know the Portuguese name for a Certificate of Coverage for social security?

I ask this in the context of a Totalisation agreements between the US and Portugal.

For bonus points, can anyone tell me how to request one from Seguança Social?


----------

